# Has anyone used a rotary weed wiper?



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Thinking about getting a rotary weed wiper to apply weed killing chemicals on broadleaf weeds in hayfields and pastures. Has anyone here at Haytalk used one and if so would you recomend getting one rather than sprayer?


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

I only used the rope type wiper and it works fine but if you are looking at a sprayer OR a wiper I would go with the sprayer first and get a wiper later. In my opinion a good sprayer is a much more useful tool.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

A weef wiper works fine for tall weeds. I made one with a couple of string wings I bought from Green Leaf: ( Weed Thief and String Wing Applicator ) but it doesn't touch much else. I agree with Blue Duck, get a sprayer first and, depending on your State's requirements, an Applicators License. I only use the wiper once in a great while, where the sprayer is used at least once a year in every field.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

I was looking at the http://weedproblems.com/. I have the private applicators lic. for Ky to be able to purchace and apply the chemicals myself but.. I don't like being around stuff with the skull and crossbones on the label. The rotary weed wiper that I was looking at has a drum with a carpet or brushes on it that will brush the chemical on the bottom side of the leaves to kill the taller weeds. 
I think after seeing what you all had to say I will probably spray the hayfields next spring with 2 4 D on the hay fields. May not need the weed wiper with the sprayer. 
Thanks
kyfred


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Fred,I would also look at using some of Dow Chemicals products such as Grazon ,ForeFront, Milestone, & Pasturegard depending on what weeds you want to control. Mike


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Here is a good weed wiper to try out if you are looking for one this spring...they are great for pastures and thistle problems


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Fred, I have a weed wiper and a sprayer. The sprayer is great for complete coverage in general spraying. The weed wiper is great for treating selective species(JOHNSON GRASS) with round-up etc. that you could not do with general spraying without killing everything. They both have their purposes....but if I could only have one it would be the sprayer as it has more general use purposes.

Regards, Mike


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

I have the non-roller type of bar with the canvas covering on the outside. I use my wiper to target johnson grass, vaseygrass, and ryegrass, depending on the time of the growing season. Ryegrass pops up first after initial spring broadcast spraying and gets ahead of the bermuda pretty quick. Johnsongrass and vaseygrass usually come later during 2nd and 3rd cuttings. There is little control for these weeds and anything that does control them will set back the bermuda. Glyphosate and the wick bar is a cheap control method. I use a 20 ft. wick bar behind my 4-wheeler with the GPS mounted on the front rack and set for a 1 foot overlap. Doesn't take long at about 4 mph to cover 20 acres.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

We have a smucker pull type weed wiper for use on tall weeds in the hay and pasture. If you only have small spots to kill the wiper is very efficient with the amount of product it uses. Our unit is only 10 feet wide and is also good for those tight coners that a sprayer cant get into.


----------

